
More than 90% of LTE users in China have been allocated IPv6 addresses - Sami_Lehtinen
https://blog.apnic.net/2020/02/06/more-than-90-of-lte-users-in-china-have-been-allocated-ipv6-addresses/
======
p1mrx
These "50%" and "90%" claims are significantly higher than the measurements
indicate:

[https://stats.labs.apnic.net/ipv6](https://stats.labs.apnic.net/ipv6) says
16%.

[https://www.facebook.com/ipv6/?tab=ipv6_country](https://www.facebook.com/ipv6/?tab=ipv6_country)
says 6%.

[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-...](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-
country-ipv6-adoption) says 0.5%.

